# time for some chainsaw pants



## njarbor (Oct 16, 2003)

yesterday we did a crane removal . iwas bucking up peices of the spar to run through the chipper . i dont know how i didnt cut my leg open . these are some pictures of my dickies and what happens when a freshly sharped oregon chain can do, i put yellow plastic in the leg so you could see it a little better. like i said it didnt cut my leg . someone was watching out for me. if it had hit me , well youll see the picture.. the cut is actually about 5 inches or so. needless to say but i am going to order some chainsaw pants.


----------



## njarbor (Oct 16, 2003)

heres the second picture . sorry they are kinda crappy


----------



## NeTree (Oct 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by njarbor _
> *i am going to order some chainsaw pants. *





Nothing like a near-miss to get your attention. I've got a pair of chaps I can show you that'd REALLY make you feel lucky!

Glad you were'nt hurt.


----------

